# регистровая шторка



## kozul (17 Мар 2016)

Приветствую, отломился приводной рычаг от регистровой шторки. Как я понимаю прилепить его обратно ни как, так как площадь соприкосновение слишком мала. Может, Вы знаете где такие шторки можно купить, изготовить с нуля никто не берется, нет ни аллюминия 0,5мм да и говорят, что в ручную резать сложно((((


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

kozul писал:


> Приветствую, отломился приводной рычаг от регистровой шторки. Как я понимаю прилепить его обратно ни как, так как площадь соприкосновение слишком мала. Может, Вы знаете где такие шторки можно купить, изготовить с нуля никто не берется, нет ни аллюминия 0,5мм да и говорят, что в ручную резать сложно((((


Описание просто блеск! Что, где, откуда? Вы б модель струмента бы привели... А еще лучше прикрепить фото того, что у Вас отломилось


----------



## kozul (17 Мар 2016)

Аккордеон полный 4/4 royal standart montana. На фото дорисован тот элемент который отогнут под 90 градусов и к нему уже приклепан рычаг. Этот элемент и был сломан


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

*kozul*,
искать донора ИМХО


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2016)

Да можно наклепать поводок сверху внахлест... Скажем из голосовой стали.. Не толще прокладок..


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Авг 2016)

*glory*,Так обычно и делают.Две заклепки и на эпоксидку.


----------

